# battery backup



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Here it is. Hurricane season. I want to know if I can use a fairly new 12v wheelchair battery to supply power to my fluval fx-4. I have the battery charger and inverter. My question is. How long can this power the filter? Worst case would be 48 hours. Should I invest in a solar charger?


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone out there


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, I'm not very experienced in dealing with hurricanes, as I live in Michigan. However, I think you are underestimating the amount of time that power would be out in the event of a major storm. I've seen areas up here go without power for as long as a week just from heavy thunderstorms.I would think a wheelchair battery would be too small to provide the needed power for any length of time, but I'm not familiar with wheelchair batteries, either!

If you are in a hurricane zone and do not own a gasoline powered emergency generator, I would say you are unprepared. Good news, the weather channel says upper air flow patterns are preventing any hurricanes from forming for the time being.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

One of the local fish stores in my area posted this...
http://www.aquariumworld.net/hurricane.htm


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. That site was helpful also.


----------

